# Upgrade 04 Gto Brakes



## THE HOFFABE (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any recomendations on this? Go aftermarket or just get the 05-06 stuff? What all needs to be changed on these so i can get it all done in once....I know calipers, pads, rotors....Any fittings or spindles different between the years?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a great thread posted by XMAN;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/front-brake-enhancements-upgrades-gto-holden-4260/


----------



## THE HOFFABE (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow that answered every question and more...thanks for the link to that post...:cool


----------

